# VERDI at the MET



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

This fall, Sony Classical will release *Verdi at the Met*, a 20-CD set 
of 10 previously unreleased and newly restored Verdi operas.

This set will include

Zinka Milanov, Jussi Björling, Sved. c. Panizza in *Un Ballo in Maschera*(1940);

Björling, Bidú Sayão, and Leonard Warren. c. Sodero in *Rigoletto *(1945);

Fritz Reiner conducting Warren, Resnik, Valdengo, Di Stefano in *Falstaff *(1949);

Warren, Astrid Varnay, Richard Tucker. c. Stiedry in *Simon Boccanegra *(1950);

Milanov, Tucker, Warren, Hines. c. Stiedry in *La Forza del Destino *(1952);

Tebaldi, Campora, Warren. c. Cleva in *La Traviata *(1957);

Mario Del Monaco, Victoria de los Angeles, and Warren. c. Cleva in * Otello *(1958);

Erich Leinsdorf conducting Leonie Rysanek , Warren and Hines in * Macbeth *(1959);

Rysanek, MacNeil ,Siepi and Fernandi. c. Schippers in *Nabucco *(1960);

Leontyne Price, Grace Bumbry, Carlo Bergonzi, and Robert Merrill, Hines. c. Schippers in *Aida * (1967)

This is Sony's companion box to the recent Wagner at the MET.
There are some fantastic performances here and all of them will be in more than acceptable sound and the later ones in really very good sound indeed as radio broadcasts from the 40s and 50s.

another great recommendation

http://www.amazon.com/Verdi-at-Met-...d=1376911384&sr=8-1&keywords=verdi+at+the+met


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a very good cd box. These operas are among my favourites and the cast is great but I usually try to avoid live performances in cd... I am a bit afraid of the sound, perhaps I miss a lot. Thanks for the recommendation


----------

